# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Contactos

## Cepxuo

Muy buenas las tenga la gente de la Madre Patria, el Chococono Latinoamericano y npuBem para la Tierra de Los Zares. 
Bueno, me presento, me llamo Sergio, soy de Colombia y me gustar

----------


## TATY

Te gusta Shakira? La amo. Soy super fan.   ::  
Necesitas un libro, como The New Penguin Russian Course por Nicholas J Brown. Hablas ingl

----------


## Cepxuo

[quote=TATY]Te gusta Shakira? La amo. Soy super fan.   ::  
Necesitas un libro, como The New Penguin Russian Course por Nicholas J Brown. Hablas ingl

----------

Здравствуйте! 
Solo me reporto para contacto:  larienn_smith@hotmail.com 
Soy fan de Alexei Yagudin... se supon

----------

Hola debes comprar un libro o algo del internet. . m

----------

